# IE Subnetz  - Wahl des Verbindungstypen?



## Schöffi (18 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte meine S7 Station (CPU 412C-2DP mit CP 343-1) mit einem Fremdgerät (kann alles sein, PG, andere Station, )verbinden. An das Fremdgerät sollen nur bestimmte Daten geschickt werden.Sie sthen in einem Db und werden als PLS-Daten von unsere Anlage an die nächste Leitebende weitergeben. (AG_Send und AG_Recv).

Nach dem ich die Hardware konfiguriert habe und auch vernetzt hab mit NetPro. IE Netz der beiden Ports (Andere Station und mein CP).

Welchen Verbindungstyp wählt man für die Kommunikation am ehesten? 
Ich habe keine angaben über die Gegenseite!

ISO-verbindung
Iso-on-TCP Verbindung
oder TCP Verbindung



Ist es besser über MAC oder IP zu arbeiten?



Wäre schön wenn ich bald was höre - bin nämlich eine kleine Anfängerin, die sich jetzt schon mit allen möglichen PDFs von Siemens rumgeschagen hat.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!

Das kleine Schöffi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

Die Kommunikation über MAC wird nicht von so vielen Herstellern unterstützt wie die Kommunikation über TCP/IP oder ISO On Top Of TCP (RFC1006).
MAC hat zudem das Problem, dass es nicht routingfähig ist, d. h. alle Teilnehmer müssen sich zwingend in einem Netzwerksegment befinden.

Die Frage ist, um welches Fremsystem handelt es sich bzw. welche Protokolle unterstützt dieses. Muss die SPS aktiv sein oder greift das Fremdsystem über eine entsprechende Kommunikationsbibliothek auf die SPS zu?

Zum Thema "kleine Anfängerin": was heißt das in cm ;-)?


----------



## M-Ott (18 November 2010)

Ich gebe Rainer recht: Am günstigsten ist auf jeden Fall TCP/IP da es am universellsten verwendbar und ohne großen Aufwand an fast jeder übergeordneten Stelle realisiert werden kann.

Möchtest Du eine Standardschnittstelle zu Eurer Maschine programmieren? Das würde erklären, warum der Partner alles mögliche sein kann.

P.S. Wo kriegt man eigentlich eine CPU 412C-2DP und wie kriegt man einen CP 343-1 da dran?


----------



## Schöffi (18 November 2010)

Ohhh vielen Dank schon mal… mir kleinen Schritten kommt man voran
Zu Rainer:
  „Die Frage ist, um welches Fremsystem handelt es sich bzw. welche Protokolle unterstützt dieses.“  
_Leider sind mir keine Informationen bekannt_
_    Sprich: keine IP Adresse und keine Angabe der Protokoll Unterstützung (leider)_
  „Muss die SPS aktiv sein oder greift das Fremdsystem über eine entsprechende Kommunikationsbibliothek auf die SPS zu?“
_   Diese Frage verstehe nicht ganz! Was verstehst Du unter aktiv?_
  Unsere Anlage stellt ein Teilprojekt auf einer ganzen Kläranlage dar. Unsere Anlage ist ein in sich geschlossenes System.
    P.S::Zum Thema "kleine Anfängerin": was heißt das in cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
_      1,51cm und  ein wenig Erfahrung aus den Praxissemester  und Diplomarbeit __--> Kleine Anfängerin stimmt also_
Zu Michael:
  „Möchtest Du eine Standardschnittstelle zu Eurer Maschine programmieren? Das würde erklären, warum der Partner alles mögliche sein kann.“
_      Ja genau das will ich! _
  Kann ich auch 3 verschiedene Verbindung projektieren und dann kann sich das gegenüber die Verbindung raussuchen? Sprich: Jeweils eine „Andere Station“ als „unspezifisch“ mit entsprechendem Verbindungstypen (einmal TCP/IP und ISO) projektieren und in der Verbindungstabelle definieren.
  Es werden dann lediglich die Parameter der Schnittstelle an das Fremdgerät (Anlagenbetreiber/Leitebene) weitergegeben oder?
  1.    Protokolltyp
  2.    IP Adresse
  „P.S. Wo kriegt man eigentlich eine CPU 412C-2DP und wie kriegt man einen CP 343-1 da dran?“
_    Naja dran nicht aber daneben!  Steckplatz 5 ist der CP, Steckplatz 2 ist die CPU!_


Vielen Dank nochmal!
Susanne


----------



## M-Ott (18 November 2010)

Mit "aktiv oder passiv" ist gemeint: Soll der Zugriff über ein aktives senden oder empfangen stattfinden oder greift der Rechner direkt auf Datenbereiche der SPS zu und holt sich die Daten da raus bzw. legt sie dort ab.

Gerade, wenn Dir keine Daten zum Kommunikationspartner zur Verfügung stehen, empfehle ich TCP/IP, das kann fast jeder.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich einfach eine Verbindungsart, ein Protokoll und ein Telegramm festlegen.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Kunden meist selbst keine definierte Schnittstelle haben, und glücklich darüber sind, wenn man eine vorgegebene Schnittstelle mitbringt.

Jetzt wüsste ich aber immer noch gerne, wie eine CPU 412C-2DP aussieht und wie Du eine CPU der 400er Serie mit einem CP der 300er Serie zusammenbringst!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die 312C-2DP in Verbindung mit der CP 343-1 gemeint ist. Trotzdem würde ich mal schauen, ob es für die Anwendung nicht Sinn macht, eine fertige Kommunikationsbibliothek wie libnodave oder ACCON-AGLink zu verwenden. Dort einfach fertige Funktionen verwenden. In der SPS muss dann nichts weiter (außer den IP-EInstellungen) parametriert werden.

PS: Das Bild auf Deiner lokalen Platte können wir leider nicht sehen. Einfach über "Anhänge verwalten" hochladen.


----------



## M-Ott (18 November 2010)

@Rainer
Wenn man mit seiner Steuerung mit einem Kundenrechner kommunizieren muss, ist so etwas erfahrungsgemäß extrem schwer umzusetzen. Die PC-Programmierer kundenseitig haben nicht das geringste Verlangen, sich mal mit einer Technik vertraut zu machen, die sie nicht kennen. Wir haben nur einen Kunden, bei dem die Kommunikation mit unserer Steuerung über OPC läuft. Die PC-Jungs kennen TCP/IP und wollen gar nichts anderes kennenlernen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @Rainer
> Wenn man mit seiner Steuerung mit einem Kundenrechner kommunizieren muss, ist so etwas erfahrungsgemäß extrem schwer umzusetzen. Die PC-Programmierer kundenseitig haben nicht das geringste Verlangen, sich mal mit einer Technik vertraut zu machen, die sie nicht kennen. Wir haben nur einen Kunden, bei dem die Kommunikation mit unserer Steuerung über OPC läuft. Die PC-Jungs kennen TCP/IP und wollen gar nichts anderes kennenlernen.



Eben aus diesem Grund gibt es ja fertige Lösungen, die nur einfach verwendet werden können. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass alle PC-Programmierer sich mal kurz eine entsprechende TCP/IP-Kommunikation zusammenbauen (auch wenn dies im .net-Zeitalter einfacher ist).


----------



## Schöffi (18 November 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Zu Micha:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]„Mit "aktiv oder passiv" ist gemeint: Soll der Zugriff über ein aktives senden oder empfangen stattfinden oder greift der Rechner direkt auf Datenbereiche der SPS zu und holt sich die Daten daraus bzw. legt sie dort ab.“[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]Ich habe noch mal nachgefragt: Wir sollen die Daten bereitstellen im CP zur Abholung.  Also wir sind  die „Passive Seite“.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]__________________________________________________________________________[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]In meiner Aufgabenstellung soll ich ein projektiertes Profibus-Sytem, welches mit Hilfe von DP_Send  Datenblöcke sendet durch IE ersetzten und die gleichen Möglichkeiten bieten. [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot]Das Fremdsystem soll auf unseren CP zugreifen und die bereitgestellten Daten abholen.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Je nach Kundenwunsch habe ich verschieden große Datenmengen.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot]SEND-Länge: 1 Anlagen   64 BYTE (Trocknungshallen)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]                       2 Anlagen 116 BYTE[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]                       3 Anlagen 168 BYTE[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]                       4 Anlagen 220 BYTE[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot]Im IE-System verwende ich AG_Send oder?[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]___________________________________________________________________________[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot]
„Gerade, wenn Dir keine Daten zum Kommunikationspartner zur Verfügung stehen, empfehle ich TCP/IP, das kann fast jeder.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich einfach eine Verbindungsart, ein Protokoll und ein Telegramm festlegen.“[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]Ist die Wahl des Verbindungstypen nicht gleichzeitig die Wahl des Protokoll  und des Telegramms?  [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Sind Protokoll und Telegramm nicht das gleiche? [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Was sind klar definierte Schnittstellen? Verbindungsart (z.B. TCP/IP)Protokoll???? Telegramm???   Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt![/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot]
„Jetzt wüsste ich aber immer noch gerne, wie eine CPU 412C-2DP aussieht und wie Du eine CPU der 400er Serie mit einem CP der 300er Serie zusammenbringst!“[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]Ups Schreibfehler: Ich habe eine CPU 314C-2DP ![/FONT]_

  [FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank – ihr seid eine große Hilfe – habe nämlich leider keinen Ansprechpartner was SPS-Programmierung angeht in meiner kleinen 5 Mann Firma.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Gruß
Susanne[/FONT]:grin:


----------



## M-Ott (18 November 2010)

Schöffi schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]_Ich habe noch mal nachgefragt: Wir sollen die Daten bereitstellen im CP zur Abholung. Also wir sind die „Passive Seite“_[/FONT]


 
Wenn das wirklich so ist (hat das Dein Chef gesagt oder Dein Kommunikationspartner?), dann müsstest Du eventuell nur die entsprechenden Daten in einen DB legen und der Kommunikationspartner holt sie sich ab, aber dann musst Du zu den Details andere Leute fragen.




Schöffi schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]_In meiner Aufgabenstellung soll ich ein projektiertes Profibus-Sytem, welches mit Hilfe von DP_Send Datenblöcke sendet durch IE ersetzten und die gleichen Möglichkeiten bieten._[/FONT]


 
Da hört sich wiederum so an, als solltest Du aktiv senden und empfangen (Stichwort AG_SEND / AG_RECV)



Schöffi schrieb:


> _[FONT=&quot]Ist die Wahl des Verbindungstypen nicht gleichzeitig die Wahl des Protokoll und des Telegramms? [/FONT]_
> _[FONT=&quot]Sind Protokoll und Telegramm nicht das gleiche? [/FONT]_
> _[FONT=&quot]Was sind klar definierte Schnittstellen? Verbindungsart (z.B. TCP/IP)Protokoll???? Telegramm??? Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt![/FONT]_


 
Eine Schnittstelle kann auch mehrere Protokolle können! Dein CP (Ethernet-Schnittstelle) kann S7-Protokoll, UDP, TCP/IP, ISO on TCP....
Das Telegramm ist eigentlich die Beschreibung der Daten, die Du mit dem übergeordneten Rechner austauschst, also was wo steht.



Schöffi schrieb:


> _[FONT=&quot]Ups Schreibfehler: Ich habe eine CPU 314C-2DP ![/FONT]_


 
Dachte ich mir!


----------



## Schöffi (18 November 2010)

_@Michael_
  Ich hab mit gerade in der  DP_SEND Funktion angeschaut… 

 Die Datenblöcke (P#Db125.dbx0.0 Byte 64) werden hier an die steckplatzabhängige Baugruppenanfangsadresse des CPs gesendet und das war es dann auch schon.
 Weiter wurde nicht projektiert oder programmiert. Die einzigen Infos, die wir an die Gegenseite weitergeben ist die Profibusadresse des DPs gewesen.
  Ich denke ich werde nun meine PLS Daten mit _AG_SEND_ an den CP senden.. ähnlich wie im Profibus-System und den Rest offen lassen!  Die Gegenseite muss dann sich um die Verbindung kümmern.
  Dieser Datenblöcke (P#Db125.dbx0.0 Byte 64) ist mein Telegramm oder?


Danke für die Hilfe
Grüße Susanne


----------



## M-Ott (18 November 2010)

Ja, das ist Dein Telegramm. Allerdings wird es nicht ganz so einfach, Du musst die Verbindung nämlich noch im NetPro konfigurieren.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39926
Das sollte einen Teil Deiner Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Schöffi (18 November 2010)

Ich werde mir das mal heute oder morgen anschaun und dann von meinem Erfolg (oder misserfolg)berichten!!  Ich bin von meinem verständniss aufjedenfall ein wenig weiter gekommen und da bin ich schon einmal ganz froh!! Vielen DaNK

Grüße Susanne


----------

